

MacRuby & Xcode 4: Build a Self-Contained MacRuby Application - jaredbrown
http://talentopoly.com/posts/953-macruby_xcode_4_build_a_self-contained_macruby_application_-_redwoodapp_development_blog

======
evangineer
Direct link to the actual article: [http://redwoodapp.posterous.com/macruby-
and-xcode-4-build-a-...](http://redwoodapp.posterous.com/macruby-and-
xcode-4-build-a-self-contained-ma)

------
josh33
Jared Brown, why are you linking to your own site, which only links to the
actual article you list in your listing?

------
defroost
Git, MacRuby, self-contained one window for xcode and IB, what's not to like
about xcode 4?

~~~
jaredbrown
I'm playing around with it right now. Great stuff.

